# Mexipedium flask!!!



## GregoryTJ (Mar 21, 2016)

I may have jumped the gun on this, but how many times do you have the opportunity to buy a flask of such a species! 
Today I present to you some tiny recently deflasked Mexipediums!

I plan to switch them over to ex-small Orchiata per the seller's instructions as soon as it arrives in the mail (local place stopped carrying it)! 
For now Sphag will have to do.

These have been out of flask 3 days now with no signs of discontent yet. I've been misting them lightly every day and keeping a humidity dome over them for a few hours every morning. 
Temps are 80F in the day dropping to 70F at night in my grow room. Humidity is 50 percent 24/7 in the room.

It's still so cold outside here, I had to have them overnight shipped. They were a bit cold when I got them, but not frozen thank goodness!

They are from a selfing of the CHM/AOS awarded plant 'Moonlight and Star' (verified by the grower of said plant).


----------



## troy (Mar 21, 2016)

Goodluck and hi hopes with these!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 21, 2016)

Baby gems.


----------



## GregoryTJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Switched to Orchiata with a tiny bit of coir on the top to help retain moisture.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 21, 2016)

Lookin good!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking good. I'd love to be able to afford a flask once the price comes down. Will be some time I guess though. Keep us update on your progress.


----------



## GregoryTJ (Apr 2, 2016)

Update: some of them are starting to make new roots! The leaves have thickened almost unnoticeably. I had them in somewhat brighter light than they are now but they were drying too fast. They're in a very shady spot now.

I lost two due to heavy shipping damage which lead to bacterial rot. They may have made if I left them, but I pulled them up and tossed them to prevent the rot from spreading.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2016)

Good news!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 4, 2016)

These seedlings really do seem to grow quickly! Mine are also throwing new roots and leaves. Glad to hear that yours are doing so well Gregory.

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

